# New-Sortof



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi All. I was a pretty active member here years ago. Then life got busy and I thought I had this whole marriage thing back on track. Turns out I might have been kidding myself. We’ve been married 28 years, there’s no way I’ll get a divorce, but I have to find a way to make peace with the realities of our relationship or I’m going to lose my mind.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

I'mAllIn said:


> Hi All. I was a pretty active member here years ago. Then life got busy and I thought I had this whole marriage thing back on track. Turns out I might have been kidding myself. We’ve been married 28 years, there’s no way I’ll get a divorce, but I have to find a way to make peace with the realities of our relationship or I’m going to lose my mind.


I, for one, don't remember you from years ago. It would be helpful to know what kind of things you want to make peace with.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

If you can remember your old TAM name that would help, I think?


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> If you can remember your old TAM name that would help, I think?


My old TAM name was the same, either ImAllIn or I’mAllIn. It was about 6 years ago though, and nothing came up when I tried to search what I could remember of old threads or posts. I’m wondering if things eventually get deleted if there’s no activity.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

They shouldn't be deleted. I will check this evening.


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> They shouldn't be deleted. I will check this evening.


I found my old profile by finding someone I use to be friends with here and finding my old profile as one of their friends. The problem is I can't remember my password, and I don't have access to the email I used back then either. Is there any other way to get back in to that account?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I'mAllIn said:


> I found my old profile by finding someone I use to be friends with here and finding my old profile as one of their friends. The problem is I can't remember my password, and I don't have access to the email I used back then either. Is there any other way to get back in to that account?


 @EleGirl might be able to help. I have tagged her.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'mAllIn said:


> I found my old profile by finding someone I use to be friends with here and finding my old profile as one of their friends. The problem is I can't remember my password, and I don't have access to the email I used back then either. Is there any other way to get back in to that account?


Yes, I can help you get back into your old account. Send me a PM or post here with the name of your old account.


----------

